# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/14



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Mother nature was rather tough this past week bringing cold temps, high winds, 
rain, sleet, and snow to the area. Fortunately, the upcoming forecast looks 
much brighter. Prior to the storms, water temps had warmed to the low to mid 
50's and anglers were starting to do quite well. With warmer temps in the 
forecast, things should start taking off again this weekend. For walleyes, 
anglers were fishing the shallow areas in Pelican Lake, the smaller bays in the 
Flats, and Six Mile. Smaller #5 shad raps, #7 countdowns, and husky jerks were 
all producing fish. When fishing these areas, anglers found most fish along 
sandy or graveled areas in 1-5 feet of water. Stop and start retrieves 
improved success as many of the fish would hit on the stop. Pike fishing was 
also picking up in these areas and were being caught along with walleyes. In 
Six Mile, a few white bass were starting to show up, but most were pre-spawn 
females so the better time for them is yet to come. This Saturday, the Lake 
Region Anglers Association will be having it's annual Spring Northern 
Tournament. It's been moved from Minnewaukan to the Grahams Island State Park 
due to wind damage at the Minnewaukan site. G&F staff are working on the 
Minnewaukan site today, so it should end up ready for the weekend. Good Luck 
and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

